# "Song to the Moon" by Elena House 13 yrs old



## arts (Jun 17, 2011)

I just learned this beautiful song which was assigned by my vocal coach. Actually, just 2 days ago, one of the members from this forum also suggested to me I should sing this song.

This was the first time I sang in the Czech language. It was quite a challenge. My teacher and I wished the instrumental had allowed me to hold the Bb5 at the end longer. 
Thank you!


----------



## bassClef (Oct 29, 2006)

I saw Rusalka in Prague (which must be the best place to see it!) and it's a spine-tingling aria. Having spent 6 years in the Czech Republic, I can safely say your Czech sounds more convincing than mine - it's a devilish language.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Good effort. Your tone has improved since I heard you last and your intonation is _almost_ there! I felt it could be sung a little more expressively, it sounded a little bland. Also I thought your lower register is too "breathy" rather than "voicey" which doesn't produce the nicest of all sounds. Your top register is spellbinding though. I wish your _whole_ register was more consistent.


----------

